
Ask HN: What process do you use to find mental healthcare? - bluecenter
I&#x27;m curious why it&#x27;s so fundamentally difficult to find the right care? It&#x27;s a nightmare navigating the system and am curious if anyone else has struggled with it?
======
jrowley
If you are fortunate enough to have a good primary care physician, they should
be able to refer you to a psychiatrist and/or psychologist that can help you
determine a diagnosis. Sometimes you'll need to a few different clinicians
until you find a match. Often times you don't need a referral for seeing a
therapist. At least in an HMO, the primary care physician ultimately is
responsible for your care, so if you pester them enough, they should help you
navigate the system and find the care you need. But navigating the system,
while struggling with your health, and life and job is really frustrating and
challenging. I wish you the best of luck and I hope things get better for you
soon.

------
limeblack
Nightmare is an understatement in my opinion. Unless you are completely
dedicated and have lots of support it can take a bunch of tries to find the
right person.

In my experience finding a good psychologist that then recommends a
Psychiatrist that they have worked with has worked the best for me. The
primary care physician doesn't have the time in my experience to figure
everything out.

